# GZK China



## ShootnCoastie

I wasn't sure where to put this review, so I'm going to drop it here.

I just wanted to post some of the stuff I ordered from GZK China's online shop. ( https://trade.onloon.net/?shopId=1497417766388 ) I placed my order on January 4th and items arrived today via DHL. That was eleven days from China to Eastern U.S. Order was easily trackable through the DHL website once it was received by them.

My order got a little mixed up and didn't get exactly everything that i ordered, but I also got some stuff that I didn't order. But all in all, I can use everything that came in the box. Originally I was just looking to restock on some 1632 and wound up purchasing a whole bunch of other stuff. I wound up placing an order for 1636 (no 1632), 2040, two types of pouches, 4cm/6cm target spinners, and the Aviation Aluminum Yeyan Slingshot.

What I got was a variety of pouches matching the quantity I ordered (100 total), 20m green 1636 and 20m green 1745, 4cm/6cm spinners, two extra cloth spinners, two spools of band tying material, wrap and tuck tool, and my slingshot.

Here are some pictures and measurements for the pouches I received. The material feels pretty durable, but I will not be able to comment on them until I get some band sets made up. I see myself taking my leather hole punch and making the holes for the bands a little bigger, they're tiny.

























The bands come in a resealable Zip Lock type pouch. I'll post some feedback on them when I make up some band sets. I ordered four each of the spinners and they are about twice as thick as the Wasp spinners. I measured the Wasp at 3.85mm/0.15 inch and GZK came in at 7.60mm/0.30 inch. The GZK spinner mounting hole is kind of small, you can easily slip 550 paracord through a Wasp spinner. With the GZK I was able to slip a 1632 tube through it.









*Band Tying Material*









The slingshot came with a pretty cool carry pouch and wrapped which I wasn't expecting. The website shows it unwrapped, big plus, because the wrapping makes it really comfortable. It came banded with GZK Red/White bands and two spare bands. Another GZK Red/White band and original GZK White band. The website says aluminum, but I think it's stainless steel. It's hefty for its size. It's really cold outside, so I only managed a couple of shots with it.

















Everything that arrived appeared to be quality items and I'm happy with what I received for the price I paid.


----------



## Ibojoe

Man you are loaded up!! Congratulations


----------



## Cjw

GZK is great vendor to work with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joeroberts.jr27

His red/white flat bands are mint.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

joeroberts.jr27 said:


> His red/white flat bands are mint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


That is what I hear. I have two band sets setup for BB's or 1/4" from the purchase and they are pretty zippy. I haven't done much shooting with them... that bug that is going around, I have it. .


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I just wanted to post a couple of more pictures. I got carried away here with the color scheme, but I think I found my single tube setup. I've been mostly using Dankung 1842, but this Green GZK 1745 which was accidentally sent instead of 2040 has the zip and feel I've been hoping in a single tube setup.









I got a tip from Alfred E. Monkeynipples about using forceps, I don't have any but I used my ring pliers to pull bands through the tiny holes. I gently stretched open enough to grab and pull the band without any tearing. Pictured is a piece of 19mm / 3/4 inch piece of orange Precise band.









I'm a little bit under the weather right now, that bug that has been going around has caught up to me and I'm feeling pretty crummy . I did manage to get about thirty shots in with the Green 1745 and that was all the fun for the day.

And here is the Wasp spinner compared to the GZK Spinner. I was able to get 325 paracord through the GZK.









*So, today was just a small test of the supplies. Do like the green tubes and Do like the pouch.*


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing. Ill be taking a look at the GZK site.


----------



## Can-Killa

Awesome goodies!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## fivephases

Thanks for sharing! I'll take a look at the GZK site.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*SC - Do you have access to Harbor Freight Tools? They have this and the 3-1/2" for about as cheap as they come. They're 'must haves' for a slingshot tuner - think I have 6 or 7 different pair, including a green nylon pair that sells thru medical outlets. If you don't want to tape over metal teeth, this nylon model doesn't have teeth (designed for clamping off tubing during surgeries, etc), and for tasks where you want minimal damage to the latex. Very useful.*

*https://www.harborfreight.com/5-1-2-half-inch-locking-clamp-99930.html*

*You won't find these stainless HF 'ceps in a hospital operating room but they're great for slingshot work.*


----------



## ShootnCoastie

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *SC - Do you have access to Harbor Freight Tools? They have this and the 3-1/2" for about as cheap as they come. They're 'must haves' for a slingshot tuner - think I have 6 or 7 different pair, including a green nylon pair that sells thru medical outlets. If you don't want to tape over metal teeth, this nylon model doesn't have teeth (designed for clamping off tubing during surgeries, etc), and for tasks where you want minimal damage to the latex. Very useful.*
> 
> *https://www.harborfreight.com/5-1-2-half-inch-locking-clamp-99930.html*
> 
> *You won't find these stainless HF 'ceps in a hospital operating room but they're great for slingshot work.*


I just happened to be in the neighborhood of my local Harbor Freight. I picked up the little one. It looks like it'll come in handy.


----------



## _Logan_

Has anyone had any trouble while trying to order form them? When i go to checkout I always get the abnormal network notification from the site. Then it won't let me select the country to place order. Been doing this for probably 3 months now.


----------



## Cjw

I just contact him on messenger. Tell him what I want he tells me the cost. Then I PayPal him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

